# Which is better Mountain Loft 2 or Laurel Crest?



## northovr (Jan 17, 2016)

Which is better Mountain Loft 2 or Laurel Crest? I have a hold on both of these resort for a one bedroom 4/2?  

Thanks
Daniel Northover


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 18, 2017)

I am trying to compare both right now also.  They are the only 2 available for when I want to travel.  On the reviews page, the Mountain Loft is not even listed.  Thanks


----------



## Lisa P (Sep 19, 2017)

Is MountainLoft 2 just another section or phase of Bluegreen MountainLoft (which is listed in TUG Reviews)?  I have no experience with either but MountainLoft is in Gatlinburg and Laurel Crest is in Pigeon Forge, if that makes a difference to you.


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 19, 2017)

Lisa P said:


> Is MountainLoft 2 just another section or phase of Bluegreen MountainLoft (which is listed in TUG Reviews)?  I have no experience with either but MountainLoft is in Gatlinburg and Laurel Crest is in Pigeon Forge, if that makes a difference to you.



No difference except I'm thinking Mountain Loft in Gatlinburg may be a little more driving to shopping. I am just trying to book the week before Massanutten, Va to use some of my weeks. We are commuting from South Carolina.


----------

